# Hungry



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I sure miss the hunt and fresh game on the table. I'm wishing I could have took more pics of my hunts. A couple more months and I'll be back on track.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

A+ hunting!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

all great shots.. never realized how big a spruce grouse is..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodie said:


> all great shots.. never realized how big a spruce grouse is..


Some are pretty big. The ones I'll be hunting this fall should be bigger, they are bigger in southwest Alaska. These ones were caught in south central Alaska and were caught early at the start of the season. They get bigger in September before they start leaving the flock. That muskrat was a trip. It tried to bite somebody on campus and all I had was 3/8 steel on me but did the trick. I think it was playing dead cause when I went up and shot it in the head again it finally started doing the death twitch. I had a hunting license and it was dispatched legally. Was eventually eaten by another family that gratefully accepted it


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > all great shots.. never realized how big a spruce grouse is..
> ...


Thanks for the info, i would never eat a muskrat.. because here the only river i see them at is called alexander river and its extreamly poluted and somewhat toxic.. its being cleaned up but until its safe i wont eat nothing from there..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I never tried muskrat but the natives here love them. I think it's one of those game animals that you have to cook a certain way for it to taste good. Another forum member told me he loves to eat them. I forgot where he's from


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Porcupine taste goood but has to be cooked a certain way, my mom knows how. I tasted somebody else's cooking and if that was the first time I tried it, I wouldn't eat it again. As long as my mother is still around, I'll keep porcupine on the menu


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. I really miss having fresh game. Gotta get out more next fall.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

muskrat sure is good and clean eatin´. they´re vegetarians but have a strong taste.

i like them very much because it´s something different, even though there´s not too much meat on them. you´ll need 4-5 for a decent meal.

i get mine from a neighbour who traps them and sells their tail tips to the county for a bounty.

whenever i call out for a muskrat cooking evening, there´s quite a queue of friends waiting to attend.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

image.jpg







g
I sure miss the hunt and fresh game on the table. I'm wishing I could have took more pics of my hunts. A couple more months and I'll be back on track.

What tubes did you use and what weight ammo did you use for the porcupine ?

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

5/8" steel berring with the a+ big tubes. Most of the time during hunts I shoot at pretty good distance so I am a firm believer in large ammo. I experimented hunts last year with .40 cal lead but from now on .45 cal lead is the smallest I'm going. .50 cal steel works well too. My practice range was always just under 20 yards, I like getting closer shots but if i have a good shot, I'm confident in large ammo to do the job. I meant to quote but my quote button is finicky


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> 5/8" steel berring with the a+ big tubes. Most of the time during hunts I shoot at pretty good distance so I am a firm believer in large ammo. I experimented hunts last year with .40 cal lead but from now on .45 cal lead is the smallest I'm going. .50 cal steel works well too. My practice range was always just under 20 yards, I like getting closer shots but if i have a good shot, I'm confident in large ammo to do the job. I meant to quote but my quote button is finicky


Im working on hammer foraging a "rabbit stopper" gamekeeper design but much bigger to put BIG TUBES on it, i tried the E2E slingshot, i like the draw very much ! but i just bought it to experiment with it so i sold it... also its ugly 

a tip - for the big tubes instead of buying 5/8 ball bearings, just use 14mm lead balls.. cast them with one of the cheap fishing sinkers lead molds on ebay..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are Big Tubes !

7/16 tubes, cut long for a draw to the shoulder.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> 5/8" steel berring with the a+ big tubes. Most of the time during hunts I shoot at pretty good distance so I am a firm believer in large ammo. I experimented hunts last year with .40 cal lead but from now on .45 cal lead is the smallest I'm going. .50 cal steel works well too. My practice range was always just under 20 yards, I like getting closer shots but if i have a good shot, I'm confident in large ammo to do the job. I meant to quote but my quote button is finicky


I have been going testing and 205gr and 316gr ammo makes a huge difference. The amount of momentum with heavy ammo and reasonable speed is off the charts. 5/8 steel is a great projectile to use, the biggest steel I have is 9/16 and it is good, but the 1/2oz 205gr and 3/4oz 316gr egg weights are crushers.

Do you know what the wall thickness of the walls are on those tubes, they are 7/16od I believe, just curious on wall thickness.

Thank you for the info.

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodie said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > 5/8" steel berring with the a+ big tubes. Most of the time during hunts I shoot at pretty good distance so I am a firm believer in large ammo. I experimented hunts last year with .40 cal lead but from now on .45 cal lead is the smallest I'm going. .50 cal steel works well too. My practice range was always just under 20 yards, I like getting closer shots but if i have a good shot, I'm confident in large ammo to do the job. I meant to quote but my quote button is finicky
> ...


What cal are 14mm? I use 56 cal lead sometimes but I got so much 5/8 ammo and they seem to work well with the big tubes. The longevity of the big tubes I highly doubt can be beat, but they take some getting used to. I've been shooting around with some double straight cuts tbg and getting 180+ fps with 5/8" ammo but for most hunts my go-to is .45 cal lead or 1/2" steel bearings. The 9/16" steel and .50 lead are waiting to be used and are very promising, I made a bandset that is shooting the 9/16" ammo at 215 fps and the taper is very slight.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


Im going to use the bigtubes from a+, i loved the tubes on the e2e but the slingshot is too ugly to be used, thats why im making one for me out of steel. 14mm is .55 caliber, 14mm lead is the same wight as 5/8 steel but its smaller so less air resistance - more fps with same ammo weight.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

wll said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > 5/8" steel berring with the a+ big tubes. Most of the time during hunts I shoot at pretty good distance so I am a firm believer in large ammo. I experimented hunts last year with .40 cal lead but from now on .45 cal lead is the smallest I'm going. .50 cal steel works well too. My practice range was always just under 20 yards, I like getting closer shots but if i have a good shot, I'm confident in large ammo to do the job. I meant to quote but my quote button is finicky
> ...


All I have is a square on hand without mm's but the wall thickness looks about 1/8" thick. I have some of those egg weights your talking about, they do smash up a soup can real good, but I'm kinda stingy with ammo that I don't have much of but I wouldn't think twice about using them. For the grouse I'm happy with the performance of the .45 lead and .50 cal steel though


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


And what are you going to use on hare ? sure would love to see the big tubes doing some damage to them.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm waiting on an order from A+ slingshots. I'm going to use the Dandy 2.0 made out of canary wood with double tapered tbg 9/16" steel is what I'm planning. I heard the snoeshoe hare population is at a low so idk if I'll be able to bag much but I'm going to give it a try. Of course I need to check out the hunting regs again, I need to renew my hunting license too. I love the bth but I really enjoy shooting the dandy slingshots


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I'm waiting on an order from A+ slingshots. I'm going to use the Dandy 2.0 made out of canary wood with double tapered tbg 9/16" steel is what I'm planning. I heard the snoeshoe hare population is at a low so idk if I'll be able to bag much but I'm going to give it a try. Of course I need to check out the hunting regs again, I need to renew my hunting license too. I love the bth but I really enjoy shooting the dandy slingshots


Those a+ sure seems to work for you !

do you hunt ruffed grouse too ?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol the dog on its hind legs. Classic picture and great shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I'm waiting on an order from A+ slingshots. I'm going to use the Dandy 2.0 made out of canary wood with double tapered tbg 9/16" steel is what I'm planning. I heard the snoeshoe hare population is at a low so idk if I'll be able to bag much but I'm going to give it a try. Of course I need to check out the hunting regs again, I need to renew my hunting license too. I love the bth but I really enjoy shooting the dandy slingshots


I have a few A+ sling shots, and all I can say to those of you that are reading this post ... they are suburb. I have the ply versions, they are extremely light, yet extremely strong. The end product is just beautiful, i can't recommend them highly enough !

wll


----------

